# ملف كامل (خلفيات مسيحية متنوعة) بدقة عالية جدا



## مورا مارون (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*   في هذه الصفحة ستجدون صوراً جميلة                                                  .. معبّرة.. تصلح لأن تكون                                                  خلفيّات لشاشاتكم.. وكافة الصور محفوظة بدقّة عالية داخل ملف                                                  مضغوط *                                                 Zip *                                                  . * 
  *                                                  ملاحظة : الصور في هذه الصفحة                                                  خاصة بعيد الميلاد
*




 صورة خاصة لعيد الميلاد
 *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*
 *                                                          اضغط هنا*
 







​ 
                                                         صورة خاصة لعيد الميلاد
 *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*
 *                                                          اضغط هنا*
 






​ 
                                                                                                                  صورة خاصة لعيد الميلاد
 *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*
 *                                                          اضغط هنا*
 






​ 
                                                                                                                  صورة خاصة لعيد الميلاد
 *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*
 *                                                          اضغط هنا*
 






​ 
                                                                                                                  صورة خاصة لعيد الميلاد
 *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*
 *                                                          اضغط هنا*
 






​ 
                                                                                                                  صورة خاصة لعيد الميلاد
 *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*
 *                                                          اضغط هنا*
 






​ 
                                                                                                                  صورة خاصة لعيد الميلاد
 *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*
 *                                                          اضغط هنا*
 






​ 
                                                                                                                  صورة خاصة لعيد الميلاد
 *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*
 *                                                          اضغط هنا*
 






​ 
                                                                                                                  صورة خاصة لعيد الميلاد
 *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*
 *                                                          اضغط هنا*
 






​ 
                                                                                                                  صورة خاصة لعيد الميلاد
 *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*
 *                                                          اضغط هنا*
 






​​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ملاحظة : الصور في هذه الصفحة                                                  خاصة بالسيدة العذراء

*
  														 														صورة خاصة للسيدة العذراء​ *  														لتحميل الصورة*​ *  														اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
  														 														صورة خاصة للسيدة العذراء​ *  														لتحميل الصورة*​ *  														اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
  														 														صورة خاصة للسيدة العذراء​ *  														لتحميل الصورة*​ *  														اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
  														 														صورة خاصة للسيدة العذراء​ *  														لتحميل الصورة*​ *  														اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
  														 														صورة خاصة  
 														 														صورة خاصة للسيدة العذراء
 														 														الميلاد​ *  														لتحميل الصورة*​ *  														اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
  														 														صورة خاصة للسيدة العذراء​ *  														لتحميل الصورة*​ *  														اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
  														 														صورة خاصة للسيدة العذراء​ *  														لتحميل الصورة*​ *  														اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
  														 														صورة خاصة للسيدة العذراء​ *  														لتحميل الصورة*​ *  														اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
  														 														صورة خاصة للسيدة العذراء​ *  														لتحميل الصورة*​ *  														اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
  														 														صورة خاصة للسيدة العذراء​ *  														لتحميل الصورة*​ *  														اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​

​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 ديسمبر 2009)

خلفيات شاشة [URL="http://www.talimmasihi.com/anshita_wallpaper.htm#1"]دينية [/URL]مختلفة 







                                                           شمعة مضيئة
  
​ *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*​ *                                                          اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 








​ 
                                                           يسوع على الصليب​ *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*​ *                                                          اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ملاحظة : الصور في هذه الصفحة  												خاصة بعيد الفصح*





                                                                                                                   صورة خاصة لعيد الفصح​ *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*​ *                                                          اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 









​ 
                                                           صورة خاصة لعيد الفصح​ *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*​ *                                                          اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
                                                                                                                   صورة خاصة لعيد الفصح​ *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*​ *                                                          اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
                                                                                                                   صورة خاصة لعيد الفصح​ *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*​ *                                                          اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
                                                                                                                   صورة خاصة لعيد الفصح​ *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*​ *                                                          اضغط هنا*​ 

​ 



​ 
                                                                                                            <div align="center">                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 صورة خاصة لعيد الفصح​ *                                                          لتحميل الصورة*​                                                         <div align="center">                           %


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*

ما هذا الجمال والروعة

لسناني يعجز عن التعبير..

مشكورة يا مورا*


----------



## مورا مارون (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلااا كليمو

اشكر الرب انهم نالوا الاعجاب 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رااااااااااائع يا مورا 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى ليكى 
يستحق التقييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2009)

رووووعة يا مورا ميرسي يا قمر​


----------



## nonaa (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الصور راااااااااائعه
حملت منها كتير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك مورا​


----------



## مورا مارون (12 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## Mary Gergees (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الصور حلوه اوووووى
ميرسى كتيرررررررر


----------



## marcelino (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثانكس كتير*

*تسلم ايدك*
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الصور

فى منتهى الرووووعه

والمميزه


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## tonymon (25 يناير 2015)

شكرااااااااااا


----------

